# how do i cancel my bank of ireland credit card help??



## NOAH (13 Mar 2012)

I want to cancel my bank of ireland cc but how?  I rang last monday and was told pay the 30 euro and then call us back. I paid the 30 euro and rang back wednesday, it takes ages to get through,  when I got to agent and told them I wanted to confirm cancellation, I was put on hold, then agent cmae back and said cancellations were busy and would ring me back with 2 days, they never rang back. 

Why cant I CANCEL?


----------



## Shamrock (13 Mar 2012)

I did this recently and like you experienced, I never got a call back after promising twice to do so. Just persevere. I made a payment in branch for total owed and rang 1890365100 and told them I wanted to cancel and they saw payment and I needed to pay duty which I still have to do once I receive letter from them. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Gulliver (13 Mar 2012)

Put it in writing and send to the address on the statement


----------



## NOAH (13 Mar 2012)

thanks both,  and the bit about address never dawned on me!!


----------



## NOAH (3 Apr 2012)

an update, put it in writing and got an acknowledgement 8 days later, so much for new technology ie phone or email.  not keen to cancel at, i never did get  phone call.

noah


----------

